# ebay's New "Good Till Cancelled" policy



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Starting in mid-March 2019, eBay will make all fixed-price listings "permanent" through the Good 'Til Cancelled (GTC) format. eBay announced the change as part of its early seller update.

It's a major change in several ways. Importantly, sellers will no longer be able to list short-duration fixed-price listings. In addition, all fixed-price listings will auto-renew, and be re-charged a listing fee every 30 days.

We're conducting a survey so sellers can explain how the new GTC policy impacts them and what changes they plan to make as a result of the new policy, if any.

We want to give sellers a voice. We'll will publish the results in a future issue of EcommerceBytes. We hope you will participate by taking the survey via SurveyMonkey.com.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ebgtc


----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Pricing for shipping has always been a problem for me. And being rural the 25 mile drive to the postoffice. Heck the postman just leaves a pick up at postoffice notice in the mailbox on the main road. They dont deliver to the house. How do you deal with shipping when selling on line?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our carriers were really concerned about layoffs in the area as mail delivery had slowed down due to all of the online bill pays, etc.
They have no problem with us setting a half dozen boxes out for pickup.
I am not a fan of selling on ebay. You can however, set up your shipping policies with many online stores to reflect fixed days, meaning maybe twice a week hauling a load of packages into town to the post office.


----------



## pistolsmom (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't like the good til cancelled policy at all. I have several items that I only relist when I have free listings available, I won't be relisting those any more.


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Another feature of the good till cancelled plan- you must offer free returns for 30 days. I stand by anything I sell, but free returns on books after 30 days? That's a better deal than borrowing from the library for 2 weeks and the mailbox is closer too.


----------

